# Brought home bees in a trash can



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

One man's trash is another man's treasure!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Phoebee said:


> One man's trash is another man's treasure!


Ain't THAT the truth! Lololol.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Why not? He needs his trash can back!


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

My mamma told me to never bring the trashy girls home...

Nice. Is it ok to be a little jealous?


----------



## Jtcmedic (Apr 7, 2017)

I watched this on you tube as your close to me and it?s great to try and learn from around my area


----------

